# Getting rid of masking tape marks



## demon_dan (Jul 1, 2009)

Basically I've been spraying a small repaired dent/scratch on my bumper. The bumpers still on the car and i'm doing it with cans. I masked off round the rear lights and over the wheel arch so there's no visible lines there but I'm left with one 'edge' where the 3M tape was about quarter of the way along the bumper from top to bottom. The primer was fine as I sanded it down but after painting It's more noticable as the laquers not on so I have one side matt and the other shiny. Should I wet sand lightly along the line to blend it in or would I be better off polishing it out before the laquer?


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Try spraying a larger area with each layer and especially the clear coat so that you don't have the join on the same place for each layer. It's hard to rub down the base coat as it might effect the metallic flakes (even tarnish them) and you need to properly degrease the base coat if you do try this before the clear coat.

I've done quite a few rattle can repairs and it was much easier with single colour non metallics, but it can be done to a reasonable (if not quite 'perfect') standard with clear coat systems.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Try thinners. Use a small amount on a rag to 'melt' the edge down to the same level.


----------



## demon_dan (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for your help 

Here's a couple of pics of what it looks like:





I tried thinners but it was some old stuff I found in the shed and I don't think it was any good. Should I lightly spray another coat over the edges to try and blend it in? If I leave it and then clearcoat, will it still be obvious or will it blend in a bit better? It's only an old car that I'm not even using atm, not my pride and joy, but I still want it to look 'ok'.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

When spraying something like this, it's better not to have a 'hard' edge of masking tape. If you cover up the paintwork to protect from overspray, but spray 'within' the area (and not directly at the edges where you've masked/papered) then it will be less obvious. Almost 'dusting' on the paint at the edges of the repair can help (hold the can further away and don't try to get a glossy finish with the base coat). You can then spray a larger area with clearcoat to seal the 'misted' edges in.

You might be able to lightly spray beyond your hard line, but might be worth flatting it down first otherwise the line will still show due to a change in paint thickness. It might be better just to continue to the wheel arch/end of the bumper if it's just a little further to the right of your picture.


----------

